# Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT



## Spinnfischer-HB (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle Spinnfischer,

ich bin auch der Suche nach einer Neuen Spinnrute zum Jiggen auf Zander im Fluss vom Ufer.

Meine Spinnfischer Freunde haben Mir die Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT in 258cm mit 20-60 Wurfgewicht empfohlem.

Kennt jemand diese Rute oder hat vielleicht einer die Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT, und kann Mir genauer was zu der Rute sagen.

Mich interessiert ob die Rute eine Harte und eine Spitzenaction aufweisen. Den zum Zander Jiggen braucht man eine Harte Rute mit Spitzenaction.

In der Beschreibung der Rute im Internet steht, das die Rute sogar extra zum Zander und Hecht Jiggen entwickelt worden ist, aber Geschrieben ist Geschrieben, wie es in Echt ist, würde ich gerne wissen.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Ich war erst heute wieder mal mit meiner Bushwhacker XLNT 20-60 g (2,58 m) am See unterwegs. Nach Monaten mal wieder. Bin normal eher der leichte Spinnfischer am Bach. Ich fische mit ihr fast alle mittelgroßen Hecht- und Zanderköder. Gufis, Blech, Wobbler. Ich finde sie taugt für alles. 

Und ich bin begeistert wie am Anfang. In der Preisklasse dürfte sie mit das beste sein. Richtig straff und schnell. Für dein Vorhaben auf jeden Fall geeignet. 

Ich denke genau das richtige für dich. Du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Spinnfischer-HB (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Super, Vielen Dank.

Dann haben meine Spinnfischer Freunde doch das Richtige empfohlen.

Ich würde dann die 2,58 mit 20-60g Wurfgewicht nehmen, möchte für die Rute eine Shimano Exage FD (Modell 2014) benutzen.

Kann Mir eine die Rollengröße von der Exage für die Rute empfehlen, also damit man eine Gute balancierung hat, und lange ohne Schmerzen im Arm Angeln kann.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Ich würde eine möglichst große Rolle nehmen. Fische sie mit einer Black Arc 8400 (wiegt 305 g) und sie ist immer noch etwas kopflastig. Aber hält sich im Rahmen. 

Billig bekommst sie grad hier: 

http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Bushwhacker-XLNT-258-cm-20-60-gr-2-Teile

und 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...XLNT-86-258cm-20-60g--2sec_p60135_rx62_x2.htm

Zur Rolle: Willst nicht was anderes? Ich finde für das Geld gibts besseres als die Exage. Habe selbst eine in 2500er. War meine erste Rolle und die steht jetzt nur noch rum.


----------



## GandRalf (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Über die Rolle bekommst du eine Rute so gut wie nie ausbalanciert.
Bei der Bushwhacker ist das aber auch nicht zwingend nötig.
Bei mir hängt eine Red Arc 10300 dran. - 3 Finger vor, 1 Finger hinter den Rollenfuß und gut ist. Zeigefinger meist vor dem Kork auf dem Blank.

Ich hatte leider mit der ersten Spitze ein Problem. Sie ist bei Anschlag eines mittleren Barsches einfach zwischen Spitzen- und erstem Ring gebrochen.
Nach dem unkomplizierten Ersatz durch den Händler ist aber alles gut.
Klasse Aufladung beim Wurf bei unterschiedlichsten Ködern und tolle Rùckmeldung was am Ende der Leine passiert. Macht für das Geld (unter 80€ möglich) richtig Spaß.

germantackle ist ein guter Tip.


----------



## Spinnfischer-HB (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Ja, das Problem ist, das ich auch noch nicht sicher bin, welche Rolle und in welcher Größe es sein soll.

Die Rute ist ja schon mal Sicher, es wird die Savage Gear Bushwhacker in 2,58 mit 20-60g Wurfgewicht 

Ich wollte die Shimano Exage einfach, weil Sie mir auch Empfehlen wurde, wen ich erlich bin, dachte ich das die Exage die bestte Rolle in der Preis Klasse ist.

Welche Rollen sollen den besser sein für unter 60 Euro? Mir ist da keine bekannt.


----------



## master030 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Über diese Rute gibts es 1000e Posts in etlichen Threads, meist positiver Art.

Aktion der Rute ist sehr straff mit einer relativ brettigen Spitze, Wurfweite ist wirklich sehr gut. 

Einsatzbereich würde ich sagen Köder von 10-15 cm mit 15-25 Gramm Jigs. 


Unter 17-20 Gramm Jig ist es schwer Grundkontakt zu bekommen. 

Wobbler,Blinker,Spinner im entsprechenden Gewichtsbereich lassen sich gut führen, aber das kann eigentlich jede Rute.

Zur Balance kann ich dir sagen die Rute wird selbst mit ner 8000er Rolle Kopflastig sein.

Mit einer 4000er Vollmetallrolle(ca.300 Gramm) kannst du etwa 100 Gramm in den Popo stecken, um volle Balance(am Rollenfuß) zu erhalten. Geschuldet ist das meiner Meinung nach dem kurzen Griff.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*



Spinnfischer-HB schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Shimano Exage einfach, weil Sie mir auch Empfehlen wurde, wen ich erlich bin, dachte ich das die Exage die bestte Rolle in der Preis Klasse ist.
> 
> Welche Rollen sollen den besser sein für unter 60 Euro? Mir ist da keine bekannt.



Black Arc oder Red Arc. Ich habe wie gesagt die Black Arc. Auch empfehlen kann ich die Mitchell Blade Alu. Die findet man aber kaum mehr. Da hab ich die 2000er. Eine 4000er ist wie gesagt nicht mehr zu finden. Dann gibt es noch einige Penn Rollen. Penn Sargus zum Beispiel. Die habe ich nicht selber, sie wird aber oft empfohlen. Habe mir zu Weihnachten eine Penn Atlantis bestellt. Die ist allerdings teurer. 

Vorteil dieser Rollen ist dass sie Vollmetalrollen sind und nicht aus Plastik wie die Exage. Somit sind die Genannten robuster.

http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Bl...l?refID=base&gclid=CPP_nvHNsLsCFUtP3godqiAAZQ

http://www.angeln-shop.de/DE/shop/2...tdetail.aspx?gclid=CIrVroHOsLsCFQy33godf1YAnQ

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Sargus-SG-4000--207.html

Zu diesen Rollen findest du im Forum unzählige Beiträge.


----------



## Spinnfischer-HB (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Ich Jigge hier mit Jig von 28g bis max. 40g. Von daher, wird das mit dem Wurfgewicht und der Wurfweite genau passen.

Bin jetzt gerade am überlegen ob ich die Rolle in der 3000 oder in der 4000 Größe dazunehmen soll.

Die 4000 Rolle ist 70g schwerer als die 3000.

Ist es besser die leichte 3000 zu nehmen und hinten am Kork mehr Blei reinkleben, oder die schwerere 4000 nehmen und wenieger un den Black hinten einkleben.

Manche sagen, das man mit den 2500 Größe b.z.w mit den 3000, keine großen Hechte oder Große Zander Gut ausdrillen kann.

Merkt man den Unterschied mit Größen Fischen im Drill, von den 2500 b.z.w 3000 zu den schwereren 4000 Größen.

Oder sind die von der Power Leistung beide gleich?


Vielen Dank


----------



## master030 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Drillen kann man große Fische auch mit ner 1000er Rolle.

Hier geht es mehr um die Haltbarkeit und Stabilität, weil mit der Größe nicht nur der Body sondern auch die Achse ect. stabieler sind.

Wenn du mit solch schweren Jig angelst würde ich ne 4000er nehmen. 

Die von KAKA genannten Modelle sind tausendfach bewährt.

MfG Daniel


----------



## master030 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Ich würde die Rute ersteinmal Standard fischen, nach ein paar mal angeln etwas Wickelblei mit Klebeband am Rutenende, dann kann man sich immer noch entscheiden ob man die Endkappe öffnet und ein StüchkEdelstahl fest verbaut.

Hier könnte man wirklich überlegen ob man eine etwas leichtere Rolle nimmt(4000er) alla Rarenium,Stradic,Mitchell Mag Pro,... um das Gesammtgwicht der Kombo nicht zu erhöhen, da wirds den aber mit 60 Euro nichts mehr.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Spinnfischer-HB (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

ok, Vielen Vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen antworten.

Dann wird es die Savage Gear Bushwhacker in 2,58m mit 20-60g und einer Rolle von Spro oder Penn in der Größe 4000.

Muss dann noch das Richtige Gewicht herausfinden, was ich dann  hinten an die Rute sauber in den Blanck einarbeiten werde.


Natürlich werde ich den ersten Angel Tag mit der Rute un der Rolle mal in einer Woche hier einen kurzen Bericht schreiben, was ich von der Rute und der Kombination halten werde.

Nochmal Vielen Vielen Dank an Alle.


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*



Spinnfischer-HB schrieb:


> Manche sagen, das man mit den 2500 Größe b.z.w mit den 3000, keine großen Hechte oder Große Zander Gut ausdrillen kann.
> 
> Merkt man den Unterschied mit Größen Fischen im Drill, von den 2500 b.z.w 3000 zu den schwereren 4000 Größen.
> 
> ...




Du kannst mit einer 2500er genauso nen Hecht ausdrillen wie mit einer 4000er!
Dass hängt eher von Schnur und Rute und nicht unbedingt von der Rolle ab. Denn wenn du vernünftig mit der Bremse arbeitest und diese Ruckfrei funktioniert, ist die Größe egal. Ich persönlich würde bei zur 4000er tendieren. Dadurch hast du auch eine größere Spule, aus der auch etwas mehr Wurfweite resultiert. Wie in den anderen Post´s geschrieben solltest du wirklich darüber nachdenken eine Rolle mit Metallbody zu nehmen, da hast du länger was von, außerdem ist sie Verwindungssteifer.

Einige wurden ja schon benannt:

Spro Black Arc
Penn Slammer
Ryobi Arctica
Ryobi Zauber

Wenn´s unbedingt ne Shimi sein soll, würde ich eher eine Aernos oder eine gebrauchte:

Stradic
Technium
Rarenium
usw.

holen.

#h


----------



## Spinnfischer-HB (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Alles Klar. Nochmals Vielen Vielen Dank. Schönes Forum


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Am besten bestellst du dir die Rute und gehst dann mal in einen Angelladen um zu gucken welche der genannten Rollen vorrätig sind. Zum Ausprobieren welche dir am besten gefällt. Klappt natürlich nicht immer weil nie alle Artikel im Laden zu finden sind.


----------



## DavidsFishin (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT*

Hallo,
ich besitze zwei der alten Bushwhaker. Eine 213cm 10-30g und eine 248cm in 15-40g. Letzte Woche ist beim Auswerfen eines LC Pointer 100 die 40g Rute an der Zapfenverbindung des oberen Blanks direkt an der Endwicklung abgebrochen.Außerdem ist noch der Blanks längs etwa 5cm aufgeplatz. Echt sehr sehr traurig. Ich angel mit ihr schon über drei Jahre und war immer begeistert. Auf der 30g Version ist eine 1000er Stradic und auf der 40g war eine 2000er Battle.


----------

